# Updating Source Code Download and 32 bit compatibility question



## Zohaib Online (Jan 26, 2017)

I have installed FreeBSD 11 amd64 with all options like ports, source kernel debugging 32 bit compatibility etc during installation. I know operating system and ports updating process but confused about source code downloaded, kernel debugging and 32 bit compatibility installation updating process. Do they update themselves by 
`freebsd-update fetch`
`freebsd-update install`


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2017)

See freebsd-update.conf(5):

```
Components               The parameters following this keyword are the
                              components or sub-components of FreeBSD which
                              will be updated.  The components are ``src''
                              (source code), ``world'' (non-kernel binaries),
                              and ``kernel''; the sub-components are the indi-
                              vidual distribution sets generated as part of
                              the release process (e.g., ``src/base'',
                              ``src/sys'', ``world/base'', ``world/catpages'',
                              ``kernel/smp'').  Note that prior to
                              FreeBSD 6.1, the ``kernel'' component was dis-
                              tributed as part of ``world/base''.

                              This option can be specified multiple times, and
                              the parameters accumulate.
```


----------

